# Any brothers here are PHA? In Kansas City Missouri?



## Duke (Apr 5, 2015)

I am M.M. looking for a few good men!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 27, 2015)

Guess it's not to many from Kansas my brother


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a classmate in Kansas City that serves as the Grand Lodge Public Relations Officer. I can connect you with him if you are interested.


----------



## Duke (May 8, 2015)

Brother Hill I am a brother of Rone Lodge no 25 in KCMO but I would like that information very much


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 18, 2015)

Bro Duke, did you receive my PM?


----------

